# Really Good Price on a Briggs 9.5 Horizontal



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Came across this searching for a re-power for a customer this morning and thought I would share it. Briggs 9.5 for about the same price as a Harbor Freight 6.5 Predator, but that doesn't include the shipping... Still an awesome deal!!!

https://www.sepw.com/engines/briggs-stratton/briggs-stratton-13d136-0010-f1-horizontal-shaft/


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Bob, Check it again. FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Well there you go.... I don't usually read the 20 pages of safety instructions in service manuals either, they had me at $119.95 for a Briggs

Don't be fooled by that "9.5".... It's 9.5 FT LBS of torque, not HP. They label the HF Predator a 6.5 HP engine, but it's 8.1 FT LBS of torque. This Briggs has a slightly longer stroke.

It's actually designed as a snowblower engine, so there might be some "rigging" issues with a throttle cable, depends on what you're re-powering.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK... They've jacked the price to $139 since my original post on 4-14. Since this thing is actually designed as a snowblower engine, it has a ring gear on the flywheel to accept a starter. The problem is it's the 591703 110V AC starter and they run about $160


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

that price sounds very high for the starter. I bet you can find an alternative for much less that will work. Its not like brigs is going to make a unique starter for each engine type.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

_*"Its not like brigs is going to make a unique starter for each engine type." *_

Yep, that's exactly what you would think, if you've never actually seen a Briggs 110V starter for a horizontal *snowblower engine*....










Note the size of the case relative to the 110v plug? They are about the length of a coffee cup, *including* the bendix drive. Note the # of teeth on the drive pinion?

Please share what other 205cc Briggs engine model #'s you've seen with a 12VDC starter that you think might possibly match that blower housing mount and with that number of teeth? I personally would be interested in a list of Briggs 205cc horizontal engine model #'s you've seen equipped with a ring gear? Here's a PDF starter quick reference for Briggs engines built after 1976 to help you start with your research. Might want to note that none of them start with "5"
http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/html/engine-specs/briggs/Starter_Quick_Reference_Guide.pdf

As far as price goes, here are some links. Let me know if you find it cheaper, or even if somebody feels there is a enough market volume to actually make it in an after market unit... _"Its not like brigs is going to make a unique starter for each engine type." _

https://www.gensysparts.com/starters-elec-recoil/briggs-stratton-motor-starter-801410/

https://www.briggsstrattonstore.com/briggs-stratton-part-591703/

https://www.partstree.com/parts/simplicity-591703/


----------

